# The Woods Expedition 2: The Bone Chilling Bell Hunt



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello again, everyone! I've returned to The Bell Tree with another exciting adventure and wonderful opportunity for you all. I recognize many of your faces from our last expedition that took place almost a year ago. I'm delighted to see that there were even more survivors than I originally thought...  but I can't be blamed for the risk you all _chose_ to take! 

Before setting out, I made it perfectly clear that The Woods is very dangerous.  In fact, The Woods is the most dangerous place anywhere near The Bell Tree. The expedition was indeed a truly horrifying experience, but those of you who made it out alive brought back the most delicious candies, just like I promised! 

Now that I've proved my worth as a guide, I trust that you'll be even more thrilled to join me on another expedition through The Woods. This time we'll be taking a different, safer path that promises a new treasure to be found: Bells!





We'll start traversing a different path on the days listed below and each one will earn you bells for participation. Once a certain amount of travelers complete the path's task, one of the candies will be sold in the shop for bells.  However, there is yet another advantage of traveling on this expedition! Some paths will contain the newly discovered rare pink candy. This candy type is too rare to sell in the shop, but you'll see how to get one for yourself should we come across it.




Unlike last year, we'll all travel these paths together to make sure no one is left behind. That means you don't have to participate in every path to continue the expedition. You won't earn the path's bells, but you'll still be able to purchase the unlocked candy from the shop. As we travel through The Woods, the paths will consist of events and contests similar to the ones hosted during the Fair, as well as more minor tasks.


*The First Path: Jester's Jinx* - _October 13th_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Second Path: Gourd Gore* - _October 15th_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Third Path: Appendage Apparition* - _October 21st_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Fourth Path: Temple Tempest* - _October 27th_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Fifth Path: Weeding the Garden* - _October 29th_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The Sixth Path: Nightmare on Main Street* - _October 31st_ - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We may be traveling safer paths than last year, but The Woods is still a very dangerous place, so be careful and listen to directions if you want to make it back alive! If you're up for the challenge, I guarantee you'll come back a lot richer and a lot braver! When you're ready, meet up with the group there (click here to go to The Woods).


----------



## Flare (Oct 13, 2017)

Wow this is my first year participating in this! 

These collectibles are simply bootiful.

I'm glad to see that the Candy can be purchased with regular bells. 

ORANGE AND PURPLE SHALL BE MINE.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 13, 2017)

Hoorayy!!!

I mean, oh noes, _shiver shiver_


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm so excited for this new event!
I'm panting to get those green and purple candies lol


----------



## Seroja (Oct 13, 2017)

for some reason clicking the banner sends me to the fair closing ceremony thread


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 13, 2017)

Seroja said:


> for some reason clicking the banner sends me to the fair closing ceremony thread



How spooky!


----------



## seliph (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello Mr. Eagle can you please take these goblins out of my sidebar


----------



## amazonevan19 (Oct 13, 2017)

oooh, I may participate in this sp00piness


----------



## Chicha (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh yay, I'm so happy to see The Woods back! Thanks for doing this, staff!

I'll try again for the orange candy this year. Pink candy looks cute, too!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 13, 2017)

Well my halloween lineup just became irrelevant


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 13, 2017)

Cool, I guess I missed this last year, this is the first time I've heard of this event. How do we participate?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 13, 2017)

my home's finally back



Woods Expedition Guide said:


> The Woods is very dangerous.



yeah, maybe for YOU


----------



## Wix (Oct 13, 2017)

gyro said:


> Hello Mr. Eagle can you please take these goblins out of my sidebar





SensaiGallade said:


> Well my halloween lineup just became irrelevant


----------



## Witch (Oct 13, 2017)

Great!


----------



## Chick (Oct 13, 2017)

Wix said:


>



Your cute C:
I mean... omg you're giving me nightmarez oh no
Uhmm.. can we keep the collectibles when this event is over??


----------



## Cress (Oct 13, 2017)

But I wanted to suffer from impossible-to-solve puzzles again. Arts & crafts are a nice alternative tho


Wix said:


>


Who are you and what have you done to this save haven of a website


----------



## dedenne (Oct 13, 2017)

Oooh yes


----------



## Daysie (Oct 13, 2017)

My first time for this event, great!


----------



## Hinata825 (Oct 13, 2017)

OOOOooooOOOOOh spooky! Lets see if I can even figure out how to play lol XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2017)

Lies.

Brewsters Cafe is the most dangerous place on TBT.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 13, 2017)

Wix is just the knockoff Pennywise


----------



## Vivienne (Oct 13, 2017)

!! 

What is this? This is the first time I've heard of the event, it sounds really fun!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 13, 2017)

I need like a kajillion more green and orange candies. I want to have a sidebar of green orange and purple. <3


----------



## Sloom (Oct 13, 2017)

This sounds fun. I've never participated in it before so that's interesting. Also I'm not sure how fun it'll be on mobile so I hope I can get on my laptop soon ;;


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 13, 2017)

OOOH exciting!! The pink candy is so cute


----------



## Farobi (Oct 13, 2017)

Make collectibles great again


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 13, 2017)

Why did you turn my collectibles into nightmare fuels


----------



## famicomdemon (Oct 13, 2017)

This sounds like fun!


----------



## pwncho (Oct 13, 2017)

I would love to participate! How to sign up for this?

Nvm: Found it.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 13, 2017)

Sure? I guess? lol Good thing TBT is mobile-accessible.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 13, 2017)

So like will orange and purple be available to sell


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 13, 2017)

OOOO... I've never participated in something like this so I'm excited!!


----------



## sizzi (Oct 13, 2017)

I still love the art for this...


----------



## cornimer (Oct 13, 2017)

Ok but are we sure this event isn't going to disappear once Friday the 13th ends 
(I hope not I want a pink candy)


----------



## Chris (Oct 13, 2017)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Ok but are we sure this event isn't going to disappear once Friday the 13th ends
> (I hope not I want a pink candy)



This event will run throughout October. No tricks, promise! The schedule for the opening date of each path is in the original post.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

Exciting!  Can't wait to participate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

PINK.  I MUST HAVE IT.


----------



## Tee-Tee (Oct 13, 2017)

Ah, this seems like so much fun! First time doing this event!~


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 13, 2017)

totally going to join this again, going to get that orange candy


----------



## cornimer (Oct 13, 2017)

Tina said:


> This event will run throughout October. No tricks, promise! The schedule for the opening date of each path is in the original post.



Yay, awesome!


----------



## Kit (Oct 13, 2017)

Ooh, alright ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 13, 2017)

Our collectibles!  but I am so excited for this!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2017)

Oooh!!! I LUV this spooky cute little Zero Clown!!!! And I hate clowns!!!!


----------



## strawberrigod (Oct 13, 2017)

Ahh how do I participate ;-; I have yet to do an event here and I love October/Halloween <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 13, 2017)

strawberrigod said:


> Ahh how do I participate ;-; I have yet to do an event here and I love October/Halloween <3



You have to go into... the Woods. It's a subforum of Town Hall, you'll find it right below The Marketplace.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 13, 2017)

Yay orange and purple candy! Can you buy more than one? I might want to flood my sidebar with purple candies now.


----------



## N a t (Oct 13, 2017)

YASSSSS


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 13, 2017)

Already this is too difficult for me. I have no idea how to photoshop things. 

(I want the orange candy so bad...)


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 13, 2017)

ohohoho? what's this?
I must partake in this event, whatever it is, since I wasn't here for it last year >>​


----------



## ashlif (Oct 13, 2017)

I remember this event last year and didn't really partake in it. I just posted stuff in the boards. I would like to partake this year's event, but I don't know much about the rules or how it goes.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 13, 2017)

I'll have to wait to get home to do this event -.-


----------



## r a t (Oct 13, 2017)

omg I want 12 of them lil pink candies


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2017)

I think the Guide forgot to mention it but the Orange and Purple candies from last year are now giftable!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> I think the Guide forgot to mention it but the Orange and Purple candies from last year are now giftable!



I will buy everyone's purple and orange candies. Please send them to me.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> I think the Guide forgot to mention it but the Orange and Purple candies from last year are now giftable!



con artist


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> I think the Guide forgot to mention it but the Orange and Purple candies from last year are now giftable!



Thank you so much.

(Hopefully I can get an orange candy...)


----------



## Raxyn (Oct 13, 2017)

This sounds fun but how do I actually participate? Do I just read a bunch of post or something?


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2017)

Grab that _AHS: Cult_ promotion.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lies.
> 
> Brewsters Cafe is the most dangerous place on TBT.



I have to agree with this 1000% XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> I think the Guide forgot to mention it but the Orange and Purple candies from last year are now giftable!



MRW the Orange and Purple candies go for like 10k each:


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2017)

yeah ok im just gonna casually pop back in for today


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 13, 2017)

tbh i have not done an event on here so i have no idea what to do.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 13, 2017)

Woo, I came back just in time! Definitely gonna participate this year.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 13, 2017)

Yay I love Halloween events! ; w ;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2017)

I hate how long we have to wait meow that we have to go together, let me go alone and die in the woods by myself. GEEZE!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 14, 2017)

skrrt skrrt-ing into this i'm super excited


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh boy, this should be good, looking forward to the events!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 14, 2017)

I luuuuuuuv the new character, Wix, guys!!! It?s like a jack/Zero/clown mash up. He?s perfect!!!! Can?t wait to see what the next path brings!!!


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 14, 2017)

Since it's the first event I'll be participating in, I've no idea what to do lol.


----------



## Bcat (Oct 14, 2017)

Justin said:


> I think the Guide forgot to mention it but the Orange and Purple candies from last year are now giftable!



:O this changes EVERYTHING


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 14, 2017)

Super excited! It's my first time participating in something like this on here! Woohoo!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh god, is this going to be like the easter egg hunt but halloween themed?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 14, 2017)

when does the tbt issue for the events?


also, i'm a tad bummed actually if the purple and orange candies are gonna be common this year, considering how challenging they were for us to get last year that will be totally devalued...

- - - Post Merge - - -

when does the tbt issue for the events?


also, i'm a tad bummed actually if the purple and orange candies are gonna be common this year, considering how challenging they were for us to get last year that will be totally devalued...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 14, 2017)

I for one am extremely happy that the Orange and Purple candies are going to be available for everyone.  I'm always looking for rainbow collectibles of the same type that I can put into rows.  After I have all six candies, I can pair them with stuff like my birthstones, Easter eggs, or letters.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2017)

HURRY UP AND PUT UP THE GOURD ONE BECAUSE IT'S TO DO WITH PUMPKINS AND I LOVE PUMPKINS!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 15, 2017)

So...when do we get our 100 TBT for participating?


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 15, 2017)

This is my first time participating in this! Seems fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> when does the tbt issue for the events?
> 
> 
> also, i'm a tad bummed actually if the purple and orange candies are gonna be common this year, considering how challenging they were for us to get last year that will be totally devalued...
> ...



well didn't someone cheat on some woods event anyways


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 15, 2017)

oh yeah, and i NEED the purple and pink candies.


----------



## Geowlett (Oct 15, 2017)

I dont understand how to participate


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 15, 2017)

when's path 2 going to open?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> when's path 2 going to open?



That's what I'm trying to find out too.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 15, 2017)

I hope they don't post it at like 2 am, I have school ;-;


----------



## Pondo (Oct 15, 2017)

*heavy breathing*
AN EVENT I CAN DO
ON MOBILE

YESSSS

amsomuchexcite


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2017)

It's gonna be a while. Look for it late tonight.


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 15, 2017)

For the people who want to participate, click here! - http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?63-The-Woods


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 15, 2017)

Meet the group on the second path when you're ready!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 15, 2017)

Well, that was fast.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 15, 2017)

speaking of which, our collectibles have been un-Wixed


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 15, 2017)

When you realize that one of the paths starts on your birthday.
Yay! A birthday task! I'm gonna have to do it for sure.


----------



## Flare (Oct 15, 2017)

So when a Candy is made available in the Shop does it stay there for the rest of this event or no?


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 15, 2017)

quick question, i saw some user with candies from the Woods Expedition Guide even though the candies haven't came in store yet. Why?


----------



## roseflower (Oct 15, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> quick question, i saw some user with candies from the Woods Expedition Guide even though the candies haven't came in store yet. Why?



They?re from last year?s event


----------



## Greninja (Oct 15, 2017)

Im gonna get all dem candies


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 16, 2017)

Are the candies going to be limited? or will they all be unlimited besides the pink? I really want to get a purple before I get a blue so they can go with my eggies, but I don't want to not buy a blue when they're released and then not be able to get another once the purples get released...


----------



## Meliara (Oct 16, 2017)

Edit: Wrong thread!


----------



## Capeet (Oct 17, 2017)

Can we get a permanent Wix collectible though?  Pretty please?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Can we get a permanent Wix collectible though?  Pretty please?



Nah man just take back weird doll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Can we get a permanent Wix collectible though?  Pretty please?



I second this.  I definitely want at least one as a Halloween collectible.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 17, 2017)

Capeet said:


> Can we get a permanent Wix collectible though?  Pretty please?


Yes please! I would really like to have one.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 17, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are the candies going to be limited? or will they all be unlimited besides the pink? I really want to get a purple before I get a blue so they can go with my eggies, but I don't want to not buy a blue when they're released and then not be able to get another once the purples get released...


I was wondering about this too because I would like my candies to have either my birthday or Halloween as the date I buy them.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 20, 2017)

Question: Let's say the worst case occurs and a path doesn't get enough entries to "unlock" the 
respective candy collectible in the shop till the deadline, does that mean that there is then no
chance to get that candy collectible at all or...?


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 20, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> Question: Let's say the worst case occurs and a path doesn't get enough entries to "unlock" the
> respective candy collectible in the shop till the deadline, does that mean that there is then no
> chance to get that candy collectible at all or...?



I can actually see that happening with the pumpkin event.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I can actually see that happening with the pumpkin event.



Yeah, I mean we got a bit lucky having pumpkins here so i can try a small one maybe if I can work it out but yeah since a lot of countries/cultures etc. don't do it I can see it too


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 20, 2017)

well, tomorrow is the start of the green candy path! can't wait


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

Looking forward to today's path!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 21, 2017)

I hope todays path will be something more people can participate in, and that wont take forever to get entries for... I feel like the pumpkin path should have been the first path, since it's going to take so long to get entries for it... -_-


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 21, 2017)

where is the green candy path?


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm sure it's coming soon! Sweet suspense...


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 21, 2017)

Since the first path was only 2 days and the second was 6, the third path is 6 days as well so I'm scared it requires us to do something physical again


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 21, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> Since the first path was only 2 days and the second was 6, the third path is 6 days as well so I'm scared it requires us to do something physical again



I bet it has to do with costumes. If it's that then yeah I'm out until blue candy.


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 21, 2017)

it doesn't look like we will be getting any red candies in stores


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 21, 2017)

Meet me on the third path when you're ready!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 22, 2017)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> Meet me on the third path when you're ready!



Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 23, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are the candies going to be limited? or will they all be unlimited besides the pink? I really want to get a purple before I get a blue so they can go with my eggies, but I don't want to not buy a blue when they're released and then not be able to get another once the purples get released...



I'm also wondering that. How long will the candies stay in shop for?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 27, 2017)

I know it's only 3 hours into the day at this point (at least in my time) but I wish the event was up... gunna try to catch it before I get ready for work  tonight hopefully so if it requires something I don't have access to at work I can do it at home...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Honestly I'm really happy that we get TBT for each event we participate in.  The rarer candies aren't cheap!


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 27, 2017)

The expedition continues with the fourth path!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2017)

I feel like this is going to be another path that it's going to take forever to get the amount we need for it... =/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I feel like this is going to be another path that it's going to take forever to get the amount we need for it... =/



Considering this is one of the more available ones, I hope not. I mean the pumpkin carving is understandable since not everyone has access to real pumpkins and/or don't celebrate Halloween.

I mean as long as people take this as a non-special effects contest and just let the creativity flow it should be doable.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Considering this is one of the more available ones, I hope not. I mean the pumpkin carving is understandable since not everyone has access to real pumpkins and/or don't celebrate Halloween.
> 
> I mean as long as people take this as a non-special effects contest and just let the creativity flow it should be doable.



That's what I meant by it, a lot of people are going to take their time to make something really detailed and everything so we wont get the candy until last minute. I hope more of us bucket fillers turn in ours before the last minute though, cause I want those candies!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That's what I meant by it, a lot of people are going to take their time to make something really detailed and everything so we wont get the candy until last minute. I hope more of us bucket fillers turn in ours before the last minute though, cause I want those candies!



Yeah but I don't think that event's purpose ever has been to be a technical/effects contest but in a way it turned out to be because you've either had too much time, and/or software skills and it's a bit sad. At least this time though we only have a few days and even if they do on the last day of it it's not two weeks polishing.

And yeah in defence this year's Fair event were a lot better too since it premiered different ones, both digital and traditional that more or less deserved it, so yeah.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

May I ask when we get the TBT from the second and third path? Just curious...


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> May I ask when we get the TBT from the second and third path? Just curious...



I can't give an exact time for bells to go out, but I can say that the entries for both of these paths have been reviewed so it hopefully should not be too much longer now.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2017)

Check your logs for bells! A lot just went out.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 28, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> Check your logs for bells! A lot just went out.



Thank you, staff! All my paths are accounted for


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 28, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> Check your logs for bells! A lot just went out.



thanks so much! I feel so powerful with 700 bells even though people have waaay more lmao


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

How do I check my log?


----------



## Spooky. (Oct 28, 2017)

So what do we do? Just post in this forum and look for the pink candy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Namstar said:


> So what do we do? Just post in this forum and look for the pink candy?



No, you have to get a Staff Favorite for one of the paths.


----------



## Spooky. (Oct 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, you have to get a Staff Favorite for one of the paths.



Ahh boo. That'll never happen lol. Oh well. 
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 28, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How do I check my log?



Click on the number of bells we have, and then in the pop up box click "transactions" (it's next to "initiate transfer")


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

I kind of hope that there is a costume contest as a path because even though I am only dressing as a witch for my actually halloween costume, i just had a brilliant idea for a "tbt" costume and now I HOPE we get one. eheheheheheuheuheuhe if not I might still do it depending on effort i have lel


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I kind of hope that there is a costume contest as a path because even though I am only dressing as a witch for my actually halloween costume, i just had a brilliant idea for a "tbt" costume and now I HOPE we get one. eheheheheheuheuheuhe if not I might still do it depending on effort i have lel



go sleep xD

i kinda hope there's not a costume one because i can't really make that here,  if not squeeze in those kid ones. xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I kind of hope that there is a costume contest as a path because even though I am only dressing as a witch for my actually halloween costume, i just had a brilliant idea for a "tbt" costume and now I HOPE we get one. eheheheheheuheuheuhe if not I might still do it depending on effort i have lel



None of the remaining paths sound like costume contests, but who knows?  I hope there isn't one though since I'd never win. XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> None of the remaining paths sound like costume contests, but who knows?  I hope there isn't one though since I'd never win. XD



Temple Tempest didn't sounds like coloring either so I mean... It's more so about the *story* this time then the actual task, so the same can be true for the next ones!


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm just hoping I'll get enough TBT in time for the orange candy. I doubt it, though.


----------



## Capeet (Oct 29, 2017)

I too actually really hope there will be a costume task! Halloween isn't celebrated here but I have a costume idea that I'm dying to try out for this expedition event


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 29, 2017)

If it is a costume task, I hope it's digital or we have to draw one, because my family doesn't like/celebrate Halloween so I wouldn't be able to get a costume


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

Am I the only one who would like to have a path where we have to tinker something related to halloween?


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 29, 2017)

Is the purple path going to be up soon?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> Am I the only one who would like to have a path where we have to tinker something related to halloween?



you mean make something out of tin??


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> you mean make something out of tin??



No no, more like something out of cardboard or paper. Like making typical Halloween decoration.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Isn't Path 5 supposed to unlock today?


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 29, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Isn't Path 5 supposed to unlock today?



That's what I said. Hopefully it unlocks soon.


----------



## Woods Expedition Guide (Oct 29, 2017)

What are you waiting for?! It's right over here!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Woods Expedition Guide said:


> What are you waiting for?! It's right over here!



Thanks for the guilt trip message, but joke's on you.  I already participated in both paths.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 30, 2017)

I find it funny how the purple candy was released before the blue candy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I find it funny how the purple candy was released before the blue candy.



People spending too much time in Photoshop/FireAlpaca/art software messing with layers  Nah, it's been real neat to see what people can do in a short time though rather than messing too much with it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Basically I'm just raging at the people who bought five Purple Candies at once probably just to sell the extras at ridiculous prices.  I only wanted one to keep.  That's all. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah scalpers ahoy but that's sadly the market. I bought one for collecting purposes and LE I guess.

But yeah I hope we get the blue one soon, I bet people are busy with other last minute stuff or rl stuff so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

Ok well I managed to snag one but now my candies aren't gonna be in order.  Lol I might have to keep my 2016 one...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ok well I managed to snag one but now my candies aren't gonna be in order.  Lol I might have to keep my 2016 one...



Ripperoni.. But yeah I hope the blue candies come soon, because it's be neato beans to have one each from this year imo


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Basically I'm just raging at the people who bought five Purple Candies at once probably just to sell the extras at ridiculous prices.  I only wanted one to keep.  That's all. :/



I don't even see the point of reselling them, because you have two choices: either sell them for MORE than what they cost in shop which is a scam, why buy them for more when you can get it for less? , or sell them for cheaper than what they cost in shop which means you aren't getting back all of the bells you spent on buying the candies

so imo it's a lose lose lol, either u make it expensive and no one buys unless they're desperate, or people do buy but you're not making enough.

idk man I'm just really salty I didn't get one


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> I don't even see the point of reselling them, because you have two choices: either sell them for MORE than what they cost in shop which is a scam, why buy them for more when you can get it for less? , or sell them for cheaper than what they cost in shop which means you aren't getting back all of the bells you spent on buying the candies
> 
> so imo it's a lose lose lol, either u make it expensive and no one buys unless they're desperate, or people do buy but you're not making enough.
> 
> idk man I'm just really salty I didn't get one



When the event is over and the candies leave the Shop I imagine the prices for the Orange and Purple ones are gonna skyrocket.  They were very rare to begin with but now that they're tradeable people are probably gonna take advantage of that.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 30, 2017)

So... Anyone else curious right now what the last path will be about? 
And how limited and pricey the Orange Candy will be?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> So... Anyone else curious right now what the last path will be about?
> And how limited and pricey the Orange Candy will be?



I hope voting again? Or maybe, idk scavenge hunt.. or stuff haha.. can be whichever ;D


----------



## Chicha (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm just here for the orange candy tbh


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 30, 2017)

Chicha said:


> I'm just here for the orange candy tbh



same, only hoping that when they put in the orange candy that it's at a reasonable time :/


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> So... Anyone else curious right now what the last path will be about?
> And how limited and pricey the Orange Candy will be?



my guess is spooky avatar and signatures,
but whatever it is, i hope it enables orange candies to be in shop tomorrow on Halloween proper
instead of in November on All-Saints Day!!

(also, i hope the bells get distributed before then too for 2d and 4th paths...   ;A;  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

make that for all the paths, cant remember how theyre numbered rn, heh


----------



## Verecund (Oct 30, 2017)

Since the fifth path is voting for the pumpkins, I'm guessing the sixth path might be voting for the Wix pictures. I'm hoping for something that will give some more Bells than that, though.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2017)

Verecund said:


> Since the fifth path is voting for the pumpkins, I'm guessing the sixth path might be voting for the Wix pictures. I'm hoping for something that will give some more Bells than that, though.



hmm, it was announced beforehand tho that the jack o'lanterns woiuld be an official contest with public voting, while nothing else was described as a contest with voting, so seems unlikely...


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 30, 2017)

This wait for path #6 is so suspenseful.....


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm imagining the 6th path will be something Animal Crossing related, give its name

perhaps a cosplay your character thing?


----------



## Chicha (Oct 30, 2017)

I just hope we can buy multiples of the orange candy. I’ll be sad if it’s limited to 1 per user like Jack.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> same, only hoping that when they put in the orange candy that it's at a reasonable time :/



Same, rip people in EU or bad timezones in general


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh well, I'll speculate that the last Path might have to do with Tortimer/Isabelle due to the prize pack, maybe as some sort of bonus, or if everyone who got a Prize Pack get together and solve something for everyone?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Nightmare on Main Street sounds like something AC:NL related, but I could be wrong.  As long as it gives me TBT I'm happy.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 31, 2017)

Will the TBT for the 4th path be given out soon? I won't have enough TBT for the more expensive candies if I don't get the TBT from the 4th path.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Sweetley (Nov 1, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> Question: Let's say the worst case occurs and a path doesn't get enough entries to "unlock" the
> respective candy collectible in the shop till the deadline, does that mean that there is then no
> chance to get that candy collectible at all or...?



^
Asking again because of the sixth path... :/


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey guys!  A clue for the 6th path has been posted.  Head over here to view it, and don't give up!  

You can do it!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Hey guys!  A clue for the 6th path has been posted.  Head over here to view it, and don't give up!
> 
> You can do it!



If I even knew how to even do it, haha it's even more confusing trying for random clue stuff starting with it...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 1, 2017)

alright which one of you jokers put a ghostly orange candy in the banner


----------



## Mary (Nov 1, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> alright which one of you jokers put a ghostly orange candy in the banner



That’d be Jubs.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 1, 2017)

Mary said:


> That’d be Jubs.



who is jubs


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 2, 2017)

Yay! We finally got orange candy!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2017)

Everyone should have now received all of their bells, so check your log and make a Contact the Staff thread if you think you are missing any.

Edit: Besides the 6th path, we still have to go through some of those.

Edit 2: Now all bells, including for path 6, should be distributed.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you to all of the staff for the Woods 2 event!  

it was a lot of fun (and unexpected, coming right on the heels of the Fair).

we appreciate it very much!


----------



## amemome (Nov 3, 2017)

my mind is still super boggled from path 6-- really can't wait to hear what the answer was. all paths were such a joy to participate in! i remember how special my first TBT event was and yet again i'm amazed. thank you staff!!!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2017)

Well this was a blast, thanks staff for this event and thanks Oblivia for turning all our brains to mush!


----------

